# Charging light staying red



## Kev1

Hi everyone
Hobby 750
We have 3 110 batteries
Normally when we come back from a trip we plug in the mains power switch on the charger located under the drivers seat.
The charge light on the control panel above the habitation door starts off red then over a couple of days goes to amber then green.

However this time the light has stayed on red.
been on charge 5 days. 
On our last trip we didnt use a lot of power from the batteries.
So fully expected it to go to green quickly.
Anyone got any ideas as to why.

Two pics of the panel
one with the status button pressed
Thanks
Kev


----------



## Kev1

bump
sorry need to sort out asap so hoping for some techy advice


----------



## Kev1

bump


----------



## Saxonman

Kev,

I'll start with a disclaimer......I don't have any technical qualifications but we have been caravanning for 40 years!
Now you haven't given any info on your batteries. Are they matching? Have you checked the electrolyte levels? Are the batteries old? 
Something you probably rather not hear is that to charge the 3x110 batteries in our Hobby I invested in a Sterling charger costing £300 and three batteries are its maximum. So if you are using OE then maybe you have 'overcooked' it. Can I suggest try charging each of the batteries individually .From this you may be able to tell if your charger is still OK and whether any of the batteries are b*gg*r*d.

Good Luck,

Bob


----------



## Kev1

Hi Bob 3 brand new matched batteries 5 months ago
The charger worked fine took a while but to be expected doing 3 batteries.
But this week it all changed
Kev
thanks for the reply appreciated


----------



## Kev1

any other ideas please


----------



## andrewball1000

Saxonman said:


> ...an I suggest try charging each of the batteries individually .From this you may be able to tell if your charger is still OK and whether any of the batteries are b*gg*r*d. Good Luck,
> 
> Bob


I agree. If they are all connected together in // then one bad one will drag the others down. I have 3 but separated them in two banks by a mechanical switch to avoid just this. The singleton is now suspect but as it is on solar it doesnt matter. The other two are not affected and therefore fully charged.


----------



## Kev1

I think I have solved it
I left a switch on that meant
the batteries were drawing more power than the charger put in

Gone to green 12 hours after switching the switch off.

Thanks again to all who answered and all who read
Kev


----------



## Kev1

Well news update
That didn't solve it.
However we went away and stayed over nights a t a friends his hook up lead worked fine
and charged up to green ok

Got home and its all working fine now

i hate electronics


----------



## TR5

As stated earlier, you should check each battery individually.
Disconnect each battery, fully charge individually, leave standing disconnected for at least 24 hours and then check the voltage with a multimeter.
Also, assuming the batteries are wet lead acids, have you checked the battery levels? Do this before charging.
Check all the connections are tight and secure.


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Kev
Glad you got sorted.
I was watching but couldnt suggest anything as my knowledge of electronics is probably less than yours.
Regards
Ian


----------



## raynipper

Hi Kev.
Only just seen this thread. Must have been busy the last few weeks.

I have the same set up as you with 3 110a batteries. Apart from the mains power LED on the control panel I have never noticed any red or green colour light.

Now you have mee intrigued I will ask my wife if she can see any colours.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

You have done it now Kev.
Noticed today for the first time in 5 years the light is green....!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Kev1

thanks Ian
Is that a challenge!!!
No ones knowledge is less than mine lol

Ray
Brilliant lol
If the batteries are at a low level
the colour of the mains glowing diode above the door glows red slowly changing from red/yellow to green as they fully charge.
Varying amounts of time to happen from a few hours to a couple of days.

Anyway all seems fine now.

Thanks to everyone for the helpful suggestions and still holding my hand through the learning process

Kev


----------

